# Frage zur Benutzeroberflächenprogrammierung



## DennisXX (5. Jan 2011)

Ich lerne zur Zeit Entwurfsmuster und lese das Buch "Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuß". Ich versuche das gelernte schnell in einem anderen Zusammenhang nachzuprogrammieren, um das neue Wissen zu festigen.

Was mir jedenfalls aufgefalen ist, dass in diesem Buch immer wieder auf der Konsole ausgegeben wird (z.B. mit System.out.println(). Ich stelle mir schon die ganze Zeit die Frage, wie so etwas denn bei Benutzeroberflächen funktioniert (z.B. AWT oder Swing). Hier gibt es ja keine System.out.println()-Funktion. 

Kann es sein, dass sich aufgrund der Bentzeroberfläche evtl. auch die Struktur des Entwurfsmusters komplett ändert (die Idee bleibt natürlich gleich)? Also damit meine ich z.B. die Art der Programmierung bzw. der Codegestaltung. Wird das durch eine Benutzeroberfläche anders total anders und wesentlich aufwendiger?

mfg


----------



## ARadauer (5. Jan 2011)

> Kann es sein, dass sich aufgrund der Bentzeroberfläche evtl. auch die Struktur des Entwurfsmusters komplett ändert (die Idee bleibt natürlich gleich)? Also damit meine ich z.B. die Art der Programmierung bzw. der Codegestaltung. Wird das durch eine Benutzeroberfläche anders total anders und wesentlich aufwendiger?



Mhn nein, was hier beschrieben wird ist ja eigentlich nur die Programmlogik.
Man kann das schlecht vergleichen, da die Beispiele ja eigentlich wenig praktischen Sinn machen.
Wenn du jetzt zb einfach was auf einem Log Fenster ausgeben würdest, hättest du einen Observer (das Log Window) das von den Objekten die eine Ausgabe machen wollen, informiert werden.

Blätter mal weiter zurück zum MVC Kapitel... sicher auch sehr interessant für dich..


----------



## bygones (5. Jan 2011)

ich kenne das buch nicht, aber wenn es sich im Grunde um die berüchtigten Design Patterns handelt, so sind diese unabhängig von Konsole/GUI. Sie beschreiben abstrakte Muster zu Problemlösungen, wie die Umsetzung dann vonstatten geht wird nicht und ist auch nicht festgelegt


----------



## DennisXX (5. Jan 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Blätter mal weiter zurück zum MVC Kapitel... sicher auch sehr interessant für dich..



Du meinst vorblättern?  MVC wird erst ziemlich am Ende des Buche erklärt, aber ich werde ich mir mal ansehen !


----------



## DennisXX (5. Jan 2011)

Ich muss nochmal kurz das Thema ergänzen:

Wenn ich eine Objektbeziehung zwischen Objekten herstelle, dann gebe ich ja den Objekten jeweils eine Referenzvaiable von den Objekten mit, die es kennen soll. Nun ist es doch aber komplizierter und aufwendiger, diese Objektbeziehungen über eine Benutzeroberfläche zu pflegen, anstatt dies über die Konsole zu tun oder?


----------



## Final_Striker (5. Jan 2011)

Aufwendiger in dem Sinn, dass man dir GUI erst erstellen muss, aber ansonsten würde ich sagen nein.
Kommt aber natürlich immer auch darauf an, was man machen will.


----------



## bygones (5. Jan 2011)

DennisXX hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss nochmal kurz das Thema ergänzen:
> 
> Wenn ich eine Objektbeziehung zwischen Objekten herstelle, dann gebe ich ja den Objekten jeweils eine Referenzvaiable von den Objekten mit, die es kennen soll. Nun ist es doch aber komplizierter und aufwendiger, diese Objektbeziehungen über eine Benutzeroberfläche zu pflegen, anstatt dies über die Konsole zu tun oder?


ich glaub hier sind noch grundlegende Unkentnisse vorhanden... Auch wenn du Benutzeroberflächen hast müssen die programmatisch erstellt werden bzw die eigentliche Logik des Programms das die Oberfläche bietet wird nicht über die Oberfläche "programmiert".

D.h. deine Objektbeziehungen machst du (immer) programmatisch und nicht über Knopfdrücken.....


----------



## DennisXX (5. Jan 2011)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> D.h. deine Objektbeziehungen machst du (immer) programmatisch und nicht über Knopfdrücken.....


Was genau meinst Du mit programmatisch?

mfg


----------



## bygones (6. Jan 2011)

das man es programmieren muss und nicht zusammenklicken kann... programmatisch mag es als wort so nicht geben ....


----------

